# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Rifle stock

## Toby

Been needing one for a while because the butt pad has fallen to pieces on the plastic stock and after seeing all these mean stocks on here, it was the motivation to put my a into g. Pretty sure I'm going to fuck it up along the way and it'll turn out to be fire wood for the fire place we don't have but here's hoping it ends up working.

Copied off a stock I had laying in the shed. Ramline for Ruger .308/.243/22-250














Will wait for the other router bits to turn up before I carry on.


Though I completely fucked it there and was about to biff it but thought I'd see if I can make something of it first










rough outline of the butt

This is it at the moment, gave it a quick sand to check out the grain. Gonna be a wee while to sand it properly by the cheek rest I think.


Does any one know after I stain and oil it what I could use to put in the knot on the cheek piece so its still visible but wont pop off in use?

----------


## Gibo

Resin or pva it in before staining etc???

----------


## Twoshotkill

Looking good Toby!
Cant wait to see the finished product!
Its also good to see you cleaned the shed before you started!!

----------


## Toby

> Resin or pva it in before staining etc???


The stain wouldn't go through it then it'd be the light colour wouldn't it?




> Its also good to see you cleaned the shed before you started!!


I what the shed?  :Grin: 

Thanks

----------


## Pengy

Try and find a Shellac based sealer Toby. That is what traditional Knotting solution is.
Keep us posted, and good on you for giving it a go.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Stain the stock to get the colour you want before sealing the knot

----------


## Toby

> Stain the stock to get the colour you want before sealing the knot


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Dark walnut stain should go well.

----------


## Toby

I shaped it a bit more looks nicer now. Would do you guys think it would look like if I put about 1cm of jarra on the butt before the butt? I'm going to put some for the grip cap once it's shaped better its still rather fat

----------


## Twoshotkill

You have discovered a new talent Toby!

----------


## Toby

Cleaning the bench, you noticed? hahaha yeah nah I don't think it's a talent just shows what bordem and sweat with a little blood brings to the table I reckon.

----------


## Scrub Diver

Very impressive!

----------


## ishoot10s

Going well there Toby, good effort.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Coming along good.

----------


## FRST

Looking great!

----------


## greghud

> Looking great!


+1
good work!
greg

----------


## Toby

Thank guys

----------


## Beavis

Nice work, keen to see it finished

----------


## kingstoncowboy

I hope I inspired you Toby. Good onya for having a crack.
Swedish Mauser 6.5 x 55. 1941 Husqvarna M38. DIY Re-build for a more modern look. - YouTube.
I take it you have seen this?

 Didnt you use a chainsaw...lol :Wink: 

A tip: If you're putting a scope on which you probably will, raise the check rest as you will have better line of sight through your scope, most rifles don't have a raised check piece to suit the scope or to suit the shooter. Some rifles come with open sights and putting a scope on changes the hight of your sight by an inch or two. See mine for an idea.

If the knot is a dead knot in the butt (if you know what I mean) depending how loose it is might have to be glued in or once you seal the stock that should keep it in. Hopefully.

I ended up sealing mine with a two pot mix (Uracryl 404 +hardner), to protect it from the weather etc. 

If you have any question about how I did mine, feel free to ask.

Looking good by the way!! :Thumbsup: 

Cheers.

----------


## Toby

Yeah that and neverreadyfreddys

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

cheers mate and good on you for taking the plunge, looking good.

----------


## Toby

Just noticed I wont get the router underneath to inlet the trigger gaurd/floor plate. Theres a mill at the old mans work I can use though I only saw drill bits in it. If I cut the bottom off a drill bit would it fine to use?

Thanks or the tips KC

----------


## kingstoncowboy

You can try,  I used chisels too to inlet trigger guard, I never used a router, only a chainsaw...lol

----------


## Toby

I had a chainsaw right there you see the blade in the pic. I cant say how many times I conpssidered picking it up to cut out the shape. dont think Im skilled enough to inlet with one

----------


## kingstoncowboy

Take your time with it now as you don't want to fuk it up at the last minute.
Are you going to add checkering?

----------


## Toby

Yup. Will buy a kit after I get the action bedded incase I stuff it up before hand and get a kit for nothing

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Did mine using a mill attachment ($100) I got for my drillpress . Also consider buying a dremel . Got mine quite late in the project and wish I got it sooner. You can do your own dentistry with it later.

----------


## Maca49

Toby should buy an end mill and run on hi speed, you'll get the I letting for the trigger etc with that, there are different configurations, you'll need a fourlade cutter with end blades as well, you cannot use some tpyes as a drill, as they don't cut in the centre? Good looking workmanship  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Looking good Toby. :Cool: 

I still haven't found that round tuit I need to finish the kids stock for the 22

----------


## Toby

here's an update pic of this mornings work, also like to add I never used a router duplicator or anything so if it looks bung its cause I used a rasp to shape it and eye leveled everything.

Here's the main tools also used a belt sander a couple of times and the router to do the inletting thats been done



I glued on the grip cap so it can be shaved down with the rest of the grip from here. Will also add a blued screw in the center


Check rest seems to be high enough for me.

----------


## Dundee

That is looking real good Toby

----------


## gadgetman

Coming along really well.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Needs a fair bit more work on the grip but is looking ok

----------


## Toby

So this is as far as I think I can go atm while I wait for the router bits to arrive then can start shaping the front if I don't bugger it up. The jarra grip cap isn't quite how I wanted it to look like but I fucked it up when I glued it on so had to make it stick out far like it is.

----------


## Pengy

I will post that tool down on Monday Toby. You will have to put a plug on it yourself as I cant be flucked  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

Shes looking good mate

----------


## Dundee

Next job tidy the friggen shed dude :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Bench is tidier then when I started thank you very much  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Clean the whole friggen shed with Uncle Jack but don't help him :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

No one wants to help uncle jack

what do you guys think about the step on the cheek rest? Im not sure if I like it or if it'd be nice without it.

----------


## Pengy

If it was me, then I would loose the edge and champher the shhoulder of the cheek piece into the main stock.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

Make the cheek piece to suit your scope hight!!!,
I'd leave the cheek piece higher and cut it down once the scope is in place, you'll shoot better.

----------


## Spinedown

Nice work, keep it up!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Make the cheek piece to suit your scope hight!!!,
> I'd leave the cheek piece higher and cut it down once the scope is in place, you'll shoot better.


It seems high when I put my head on it. Though without a scope to look through it's hard to say. I was thinking of getting some iron sights put on it and cutting the barrel a little.

----------


## Maca49

Leave it as it is, usually found done Ike this on more expensive pieces, I like!

----------


## Toby

Do you think 240 would be far enough to sand or should I get smoother? I brought what I thought was one sheet turns out I have 2 of the smoothest I paper I could find at itm which was 240. 

Scored me a steel for 10 bucks in the bargain bin, same bin I got my main hunting knife from a few years ago.

----------


## Chop3r

I would suggest that you go to at least 600 grade otherwise you will see all of the sanding marks from the 240. You probably wont be able to 600 in a normal paper but you can in wet and dry paper. 

Make sure to wet the stock now and then as the wood fibres will lift and you will need to sand it again until it really feels smooth. Use meths to wet it as it evaporates real fast unlike water

----------


## Toby

> I would suggest that you go to at least 600 grade otherwise you will see all of the sanding marks from the 240. You probably wont be able to 600 in a normal paper but you can in wet and dry paper. 
> 
> Make sure to wet the stock now and then as the wood fibres will lift and you will need to sand it again until it really feels smooth. Use meths to wet it as it evaporates real fast unlike water


Thanks chop that sounds like legit advice. What website sells it? @ebf pretty sure you will know where to get some

----------


## kingstoncowboy

After you could use  0000 steel wool over your stock..perhaps.
Some hardware stores (bunnings, mitre 10 etc) sell good range of very fine sandpaper

----------


## Chop3r

Yep thats another option, although the steel wool does its best to get stuck in the wood fibres and you can make one hell of a mess of a clean stock trying to pick them out

----------


## Chop3r

That hardware store in Wairoa, cant remember the name but it has all sorts of shit in there. It fronts onto the road by the river

----------


## Toby

hammer hardware. Sweet as will go check it out later

----------


## ebf

Toby, get a fine spray / mist bottle with water to raise the grain. Let the water dry off before sanding. Sand with the grai direction. I use 150 then 240 then 400.

Rather than steel wool (which get embedded in the fibres and rusts) get some synthetic steel wool. I normally use the 3m pads, grey is about 600grit and white is around 1000 grit. They last a lot longer, and you can rinse them...

Get all the scratches from the previous grit out before moving to next higher grit. Look at the stock in different light and different angles to find all the scratch marks...

Looking good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

What size limb saver do I get? Want something around 125mm X 40mm anyone know of a size chart I had a quick look on google but didn't spot anything

----------


## stug

Here is a link Toby all in inches though 
https://www.limbsaver.com/technical-support/#recoilpads

----------


## Maca49

2.5 CMs to the inch near enough for a dressmaker cum :Thumbsup:  wood worker

----------


## Toby

> Here is a link Toby all in inches though 
> https://www.limbsaver.com/technical-support/#recoilpads


Thanks stug, 

Going off my converting I want a small grind to fit pad

----------


## Toby

So the bits didn't turn up today hopefully tomorrow so I can get underway but spent a hour or 2 refining the butt a little more and gave it a quick sand up to get a good look at the grain, I quite like the way its coming out so far. Woods macrocarpa if I didn't say before.

I cleaned the bench which btw most of that mess was not mine

----------


## Spudattack

Its looking real good Tobes, I would trim the grip cap back a bit still, but thats just me!

Oh and it needs some crossbolts!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

> Its looking real good Tobes, I would trim the grip cap back a bit still, but thats just me!
> 
> Oh and it needs some crossbolts!


I've come to not mind crossbolts  :Have A Nice Day: 

trim back as in make it thinner?

----------


## Pengy

Package is on its way Toby. NZ post refused to take it so I had to charter a private delivery company which means it is going to cost you $156.68 unfortunately. Sorry about that.

----------


## Toby

$156.68 -$156 sounds alot better

----------


## Pengy

Done ! (and you certainly have been )

----------


## Toby

so 68cents it is

----------


## Spudattack

> I've come to not mind crossbolts 
> 
> trim back as in make it thinner?


Yep!

----------


## Nibblet

> so 68cents it is


Haha smooth, he got you pengy, $156.68 - (read minus) $156

----------


## Chop3r

Keep a good eye on that stock Toby, macracapa tends to spilt badly

----------


## Pengy

> Haha smooth, he got you pengy, $156.68 - (read minus) $156


 Yeah, the little bugger played on my dodgy eyesight again  :Sad: 

Revenge will be mine if Toby is not very very carefull opening the package  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Yeah, the little bugger played on my dodgy eyesight again 
> 
> Revenge will be mine if Toby is not very very carefull opening the package


Thanks for the warning

----------


## Pengy

I suggest you dont use a blade to open it  :Psmiley:

----------


## Bushrash

Looking good there Toby ,,,,nice job

----------


## Toby

It's a bit scruffy I haven't cleaned it up or made it fit but thanks to a bloody baby fucking sleeping in a room next to the shed I had to stop, pissed my right off I was in the zone

----------


## Maca49

If you pissed your right off, what happened to you left? Has you now got a baby? Should keep it in the shed! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Fuck no, I cant have kids since chemo anyways  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

You still need to practise, cant keep rubbing your wood!

----------


## Toby

So I got it most of the way down bit rough still sitting a little high cause I haven't finished digging out the recoil lug channel. Also found a huge fuck up that I'm not sure what to do about



Problem, suggestions? So far I've got just carry on and hope it doesn't look too shit

----------


## Gibo

Plenty of meat there? Take it lower and get it mint?

----------


## Maca49

Can you been the tang down further? Or thin it down, or flash it with copper? Or start again?

----------


## Toby

If I took it lower would it hurt if I cut the bolts a bit shorter and re threaded them? I think if I go lower then action screws will be a bit long but cutting and re threading really is no problem to me if its ok to do so?

----------


## Maca49

I'd say shorten hold down bolts

----------


## Toby

I just looked and may get away with it if I do shorten the bolts it'll be a couple of mm by the looks but not much.

----------


## square1

You're doing really well for someone who thought they'd fuck it up! I do love macrocarpa, I bet your shed smells great now! Are you working off a plan or just sort of winging it?

----------


## Toby

Winging the shit out of it so far!

Can't take all the credit this legends helped heaps. His 3-7min videos are just long enough for my attention span

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Not trying to be mean Toby but what about grab another hunk of macra and do the inlet first.

----------


## square1

What's his name? I might have to give this a go when I get my workbench set up. The stock on my American doesn't exactly scream "lovely homemade stock".

----------


## Toby

This is the test stock, I will redo one in walnut hopefully.

----------


## Toby

> What's his name? I might have to give this a go when I get my workbench set up. The stock on my American doesn't exactly scream "lovely homemade stock".


Larry potterfield from midway usa

----------


## Dundee

good job toby just shut thst screamnig baby up that you locked in the othe shed :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Good onya Toby. Great minds think alike. Have a piece of walnut on the way for my next one.

----------


## Toby

What baby dundee? All I heard was RRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNGFHHHHHHGHGDGGF!!!!!!!!!!!! and a plume of macro dust was all to be seen.

Nah Im not a complete cunt yet I waited until it woke up.

I saw some walnut on trademe said they go as low as $60 iirc Might get a cheap one at a later date

----------


## Dundee

got ya noisey bugger :Grin:

----------


## Toby

So I made these things yesterday to mark where the holes need to go



Inletted most of the floor plate area but I can't get right up by the grip with the router so will use the mill later at dads work probably sunday



This isn't actually very straight I will get around to that later





I'll defiantly be remaking a stock out of walnut or something later for this gun but this stock has taught me what not too do and that is rush

Edit: anyone have brown die for bedding I can use? @Pointer is giving me some bedding stuff just need to brown die for it cheers

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

You bloody keep up the defiance. Im sure people will submit eventually. BTW I used black oxide powder in the bedding compound but you probably dont have much lying around.

----------


## Pengy

@nevereadyfreddy. Use the emoticons mate, or it just sounds like you are having a sly dig at Toby`s typo.  :Wink:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

I didn't even get what he meant. I googled defiance cause I thought that it meant bad and it came up with disobedience or something so I left it, fuck knows what he was talking about I thought

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Sorry mate. got a bit carried away

----------


## Maca49

Toby there's a place called Moxons timbers just up the rod from me, he sells exotic timber, let me know if you want list/ prices

----------


## Maca49

Toby Moxons have some dry 2" American Walnut in stock FYI

----------


## Gibo

> Toby there's a place called Moxons timbers just up the rod from me, he sells exotic timber, let me know if you want list/ prices


+ 1 they hooked me up with plenty of natives for the house

----------


## Toby

How much @Maca49

Can someone explain what happened ^ there. I still have no idea what he was on about

----------


## Gibo

> How much @Maca49
> 
> Can someone explain what happened ^ there. I still have no idea what he was on about


If you are talking about Freddy, he picked up on a typo of yours and made a funny, you didnt get it,  @Pengy is old and grumpy and Freddy appoligised. Not much to get me thinks  :Have A Nice Day: 

PS: I got it and had a wee chuckle  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> + 1 they hooked me up with plenty of natives for the house


You need to rephase that :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

I swap you that rifle for it when yo get it finished??? How many cube to you want, is this going to become a commercial op? The Wairoa Stockman??

----------


## Gibo

> You need to rephase that


Shit that stray 's' sorry no offence intended.

----------


## Toby

> I swap you that rifle for it when yo get it finished??? How many cube to you want, is this going to become a commercial op? The Wairoa Stockman??


I'm not getting rid of the gun and I wouldn't buy a stock off me if I was the last person in the world who had stocks to sell  :Grin:  

Just after a cheap bit of wood -$100 is what I call cheap too. I have a couple of mates one with a cut down tree I can try cut blocks and dry and another who'll cut down a tree and I can dry it but that'll be years before I can use it




> Sorry mate. got a bit carried away


Nah all good, if I was you I'd be laughing even more for how long it took me to get it

----------


## Pengy

Yeah, just ignore me. I`m just a grumpy old Penguin  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Penguins don't get grumpy

----------


## Pengy

ya wanna fuckin bet arsehole

----------


## Pengy

Kidding !!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

As much as you try to be this



I still only see this

----------


## Twoshotkill

What about this....

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Toby

> Attachment 20446

----------


## Pengy

Thats a Duck

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Toby. If you want, PM your address and I will send you some of my black oxide to mix with your bedding resin. It only takes a little.

----------


## Toby

nahhh bloody pengy to me

----------


## Toby

> Toby. If you want, PM your address and I will send you some of my black oxide to mix with your bedding resin. It only takes a little.


It'll be alright thanks for the offer. Don't wanna waste it for this stock

----------


## Toby

So I finally found a few cracks that were in concerning places also I think because I copied a different stock then cut it out with checking the actual stock is the reason that this was too thin for the trigger guard 



So I stopped wasting any more time on it and gave it an coat to see what the color would have been like. I reckon it would have looked rather nice if it was finished sanded properly and wasn't cracked.


Picture doesn't do it justice I think the light above me can be blamed for it but its a lot darker in person 


Anyway was ok taught me what I need to know just need to find a decent bit of wood now

----------


## Twoshotkill

What is that red and black round thing on the floor in the last pic toby???

----------


## Toby

mums old vacume cleaner haha

----------


## Barefoot

I think 2SK means do you know how to use it  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Oh nah how do I work those?

----------


## Twoshotkill

What about one of these??

----------


## Toby

wtf is that?

----------


## veitnamcam

A transport device used by women

----------


## Pengy

> A transport device used by women


I take it that Mrs VC doesnt read this shit  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

10000 posts who is gonna read all that drivel!

----------


## Toby

All the poor bastards here

----------


## veitnamcam

suckers! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> All the poor bastards here


your not far off it either :Wink:

----------


## Toby

miles off

----------


## Barefoot

> All the poor bastards here


Next you will be saying you read all of Rushy's ones too.

----------


## Maca49

I aint got enough years left in my life to achieve reading all of Rushys shit!

----------


## Willus

what sort of experience and equipment do you need to produce something like that? keen to give it ago

----------


## Toby

Rasps, files, sand paper and a router for the inletting. Also had chisles though I never needed them as such only used them cause they were there

I would say as long as you know how to use the tools is enough experince.

----------


## steven

Great work toby.....and your shed is messier than my one, LOL....

----------


## Toby

Might actually get it when I get some money. Could do with a gunsmith book to keep me intertained

----------

